# front bike seats



## Sometime (Sep 9, 2008)

I've seen a number of threads on bike seats vs. trailers, but not too many on specific brands for seats. We've already decided we want a front bike seat, but now the question is which one? We are considering the Bike Tutor, the iBert, or the Bobike Mini. Thoughts on which one is best and why (for an 18 month old)?


----------



## Labyrinth (Apr 14, 2008)

Have you found a bike helmet that fits yet? I'd do that first- it can be very hard to find helmets that fit 18 month olds.

Bike safety is a completely different box of rocks- it's hard to know which seat is best! I would look at the harnesses- I would want something that kept the child contained and was relatively easy to use. I would also see if you could try out several seats before committing to buy.

Good luck!!!


----------



## accountclosed2 (May 28, 2007)

There are definitely helmets for babies in Sweden, as they recommend that babies go on bikes from around 9 months. And a lot of mums bike in Sweden, biking without a helmet on your child is basically unheard of. So, hopefully someone imports them to the US. Otherwise, maybe you could order one online? (well I know Swedish mums are ordering sunblock with zink or titanium in it from the US at the moment, as the EU have banned them, so I guess it could go both ways!







)

I want a front mounted bike seat too, but they are un-common in Sweden (where we are moving soon), and designed badly, so you hit your knees in them. You can't get any of the one you mentioned in Sweden, so we might have to choose between order from the US or buy one here in NZ (where the prizes are incredibly high).

Good luck! Hope someone has a good answer, I am watching for it too!


----------



## apple_juice (Apr 17, 2008)

My good friend has this http://www.weeride.com/ for her 16 month old and they both love it.


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

Don't know where you're located but this one looks awesome:

http://www.taga.nl/default.asp

Might be hard to get in the US though.


----------



## Sometime (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Labyrinth* 
Have you found a bike helmet that fits yet? I'd do that first- it can be very hard to find helmets that fit 18 month olds.

Bike safety is a completely different box of rocks- it's hard to know which seat is best! I would look at the harnesses- I would want something that kept the child contained and was relatively easy to use. I would also see if you could try out several seats before committing to buy.

Good luck!!!

The helmet is not a problem. I took her in to the local bike store and they had a very adjustable one that fit her, no problem.

Unfortunately, most of these bike seats are NOT available at our local bike store, so trying them out isn't really an option, even if it would be ideal! Thanks!


----------



## Daphneduck (Jan 22, 2009)

http://www.ibertinc.com/
We used the ibert until my DD outgrew it. I believe that the weight limit was 38 pounds and the height limit was 42 inches. We loved it! DD wanted to ride everyday and would sometimes fall asleep in the seat so I assume it was very comfortable for her. My DH and I both had a stinger assembly on our bikes and the seat was easily switched from one bike to the other. My only complaint is that the shoulder straps slipped off of her shoulders a little, when we first started riding. I attached a clip to the back of the straps to take up a little slack and it was perfect. As she grew, the straps fit better and we didn't have that problem. I miss the ibert. We literally travelled thousands of miles with DD in that seat.


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

We got an ibert for the friend who watches DS during the day. She likes it. Have not tried the others, so I don't know if they are better or worse.

You may also think about getting one of those double kickstands. I have heard that a big problem with bike seats is that the bike tips over when getting on and off.

This helmet fits my LO (from around age 9 MO): http://www.amazon.com/Giro-Infant-Bi...3615278&sr=8-3

Here is a double kickstand: http://www.amazon.com/Pyramid-Alloy-...3615328&sr=1-2


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

bobike


----------



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

My friend has a bobike, and it's great. She has the windshield, and her one year old does great in it.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Labyrinth* 
Have you found a bike helmet that fits yet? I'd do that first- it can be very hard to find helmets that fit 18 month olds.

B
Good luck!!!

????? Really? MY 17 month old ds fits into his sisters old one perfectly, it's actually almost too small for him...it is a very common cheap one from walmart-type stores, its this one here
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0018CR764

Do other people really have problems?


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

bobike


----------



## alisonsvw (Jan 30, 2006)

the ibert is awesome. my almost 2 y.o. is not bored. He LOVES it, also we have a trailer, he hates it, and we have a rear bike seat, he really hates that. Ibert saved my biking with him!!


----------



## MommaShark (Oct 23, 2007)

My kid fit into a helmet at 6 months - but he has a big head. He's 3 and wears my helmet......


----------



## Labyrinth (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
????? Really? MY 17 month old ds fits into his sisters old one perfectly, it's actually almost too small for him...it is a very common cheap one from walmart-type stores, its this one here
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0018CR764

Do other people really have problems?

Most bike helmets available in stores are not designed to fit until a kid has an 18 or 19 inch head circumference. Kids hit that mark at different times.

Alex just turned 3 and just barely fits his bell helmet (the smallest one they had at the store- I'm sure if we could have found something smaller at a bike store though). I don't think he would have fit it at 18 months.


----------



## Sometime (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alfabetsoup* 
Don't know where you're located but this one looks awesome:

http://www.taga.nl/default.asp

Might be hard to get in the US though.

And I'm sure it's out of our price range! But you're right, it's pretty darn cool looking.


----------



## Sometime (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the help, everyone! If anyone else has the same question, I found a review of some of the seats:

http://totcycle.com/blog/all-about-f...ike-seats.html

Of course, it doesn't really thoroughly review the iBert, which is the one I think we'll be going with. Here's why, if you're interested: I like the Bike Tutor set-up better (child is upright, narrow seat, and they have something to hold onto), but it costs twice as much and if you hate it, you are still out the $30 they charge for shipping, plus return shipping costs. The Bobike also looks nice, but it only goes up to 33 lbs. We're a ways from 33 lbs, but I'd like a little more wiggle room on weight. Which leaves us with the iBert (of my three proposed choices), which is $85 on Amazon and gets mostly good reviews on there, too. It is also available at my local bike shop.

Thanks!


----------



## mamalemon (Mar 25, 2008)

We have an IBert on my bike and a Wee Ride on DH's and they both have their advantages. If I was going to have just one, I would go with the Wee Ride because
1. It is comfortable if the child falls asleep
2. My tall kids fit in it longer (my 42" tall DS can still ride in it!)
3. It is cheaper


----------

